# Linux MRTG Problem Switch-Abfrage



## der_boss (8. September 2004)

hallo,
ich habe ien problem mit dem cfgmaker von mrtg.

wenn ich den cfgmaker wie folgt aufrufe:
cfgmaker ... public@ip-adresse
dann wird ein traffic analyse gemacht.

ich moechte nun jedoch eine fehler analyse (ifInErrors, ifOutErrors)
durchführen. nur bekomme ich leider nicht heraus, wie man die "oid" an den cfgmaker übergibt?!

also:
cfgmaker ... 1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.14&1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.20ublic@ip-adresse

funktioniert nicht.
wenn ich den entsprechenden port angebe ( .port) funktioniert es.
nur will ich ja nicht jeden port einzeln eingeben. bei der traffic analyse sucht er sich die ports ja auch selber!

zusammengefasst:
wie erklaere ich dem cfgmaker, dass er die fehler und nicht den traffic abfragen soll?


----------

